#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-03
<lubmil> dzień
<habbasi> Hello, everyone.
<habbasi> No one here? D:
<Kilos> hi habbasi
<habbasi> Hai, Kilos.
<ChanSeba> co tutaj tak cicho?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en co tutaj tak cicho?
<ChanSeba> that it so quiet here?
<ChanSeba> .tr :pl :en co tutaj tak cicho?
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 277. dzień roku: „Człowiek mądry więcej uczy się od swych wrogów, niż głupiec od przyjaciół. (Benjamin Franklin)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 277. dzień roku: ?Człowiek mądry więcej uczy się od swych wrogów, niż głupiec od przyjaciół. (Benjamin Franklin)?
<ChanSeba> The saying in 277. day of the year: ?The wise learns more from his enemies than a fool from his friends. (Benjamin Franklin)?
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl The saying in 277. day of the year: ?The wise learns more from his enemies than a fool from his friends. (Benjamin Franklin)?
<ChanSeba> Mówią w 277. dzień w roku: ?Mędrzec dowie się więcej od swoich wrogów, niż głupiec od przyjaciół. (Benjamin Franklin)?
<lubmil> ChanSeba: no prawie brawo, kurwa mać
<lubmil> hey ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hello lubmil
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 278. dzień roku: „Trudno się do tego przyznać, ale oddałbym dziesięć rozmów z Einsteinem za pierwszą randkę z piękną tancerką. (Camus)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 278. dzień roku: ?Trudno się do tego przyznać, ale oddałbym dziesięć rozmów z Einsteinem za pierwszą randkę z piękną tancerką. (Camus)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 278. day of the year: ?Hard to admit, but I would have given ten conversations with Einstein for a first date with a pretty ballerina. (Camus)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-04
<habbasi> Hello, everyone. :)
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 278. dzień roku: „Trudno się do tego przyznać, ale oddałbym dziesięć rozmów z Einsteinem za pierwszą randkę z piękną tancerką. (Camus)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 278. dzień roku: ?Trudno się do tego przyznać, ale oddałbym dziesięć rozmów z Einsteinem za pierwszą randkę z piękną tancerką. (Camus)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 278. day of the year: ?Hard to admit, but I would have given ten conversations with Einstein for a first date with a pretty ballerina. (Camus)?
<habbasi> Hello. :D
<lubmil> hey :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 279. dzień roku: „Miłość to znaczy, że nigdy nie trzeba mówić 'przepraszam'. (Erich Segal)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 279. dzień roku: ?Miłość to znaczy, że nigdy nie trzeba mówić 'przepraszam'. (Erich Segal)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 279. day of the year: ?Love-it means that you should never say "sorry". (Erich Segal)?
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Saying for 279. day of the year: ?Love-it means that you should never say "sorry". (Erich Segal)?
<ChanSeba> Mówiąc po 279. dzień w roku: ?Miłość-to oznacza, że nigdy nie należy mówić "przepraszam". (Eric Seagal)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-05
<Guest1952> hi
<Guest1952> :)
<lubmil> dzień
<mustu> Hey Researcher
<mustu> Hey barlas
<barlas> Hi mustu
<barlas> What's up?
<mustu> barlas my blood pressure
<barlas> Heh
<barlas> Why? Anything interesting happened??
<mustu> lolz.. JK
<mustu> are we expecting any activity for local Ubuntu communiy ?
<mustu> I suggested Researcher that we should start with some online events and then move to local meetups
<barlas> Haven't heard anything, but that sounds like a good idea
<mustu> the PK community have their own distinct queries and concerns .. Urdu Font and Video Games are the top one :p
<mustu> I used to hear that a lot in the release parties I arranged in past
<barlas> Haha
<mustu> still on the facebook fanpage we get the urdu font question frequently
<barlas> Well, things are pretty good for both of these nowadays. Well, not for video games, not the kind people here want to play :)
<mustu> also many people do get confused with simple package mgmt issues..
<mustu> so we can host online sessions to discuss these concerns.. although ppl aren't used to of these sessions but we can make it interesting by using hangouts instead ofGoTomeeting
<mustu> let's hear them first and encourage them to interact instead of a boring webinar
<mustu> Thanks to the Cloud the systems apps concerns are fading day by day...
<mustu> now a days it doesn't matter much what OS do you have as long as you've Chrome/Firefox
<lubmil> Kil[l]OS
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-06
<Kilos> hello everyone
<Guest1952> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hi Zeeshan | Guest1952
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 281. dzień roku: „Przestaje się być młodym kiedy się rozumie, że wyjawienie bólu niczego w istocie nie zmienia. (Pavese)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 281. dzień roku: ?Przestaje się być młodym kiedy się rozumie, że wyjawienie bólu niczego w istocie nie zmienia. (Pavese)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 281. day of the year: ?Cease to be young when he realizes that exposing the pain nothing in nature does not change. (Pavese)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-07
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-08
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 282. dzień roku: „Moda jest zbiorowym plagiatem, przy którym nie ma poszkodowanego. (Irzykowski)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 282. dzień roku: ?Moda jest zbiorowym plagiatem, przy którym nie ma poszkodowanego. (Irzykowski)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 282. day of the year: ?Fashion is a collective of plagiarism in which there is no victim. (Irzykowski)?
<lubmil> dzień
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en 01:23:40 <lubmil> o, kolega RajRajRaj opanował język polski
<ChanSeba> 01:23:40 <lubmil> on, colleague RajRajRaj mastered the Russian language
<lubmil> -Russian
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: Polish
<lubmil> yhy
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: ?
<lubmil> uhm
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en uhm
<ChanSeba> Yes
<RajRajRaj> Uhm
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 09 Oct 2016 00:01:43 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 283. dzień roku: „Gdy skończysz modlitwę, zaczynaj pracę. (Koran)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 283. dzień roku: ?Gdy skończysz modlitwę, zaczynaj pracę. (Koran)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 283. day of the year: ?When you have finished the prayer, start work. (The Qur'an)?
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Saying 283. day of the year: ?When you have finished the prayer, start work. (The Qur'an)?
<ChanSeba> Mówię 283. dzień w roku: ?Po zakończeniu modlitwy, przystąpić do pracy. (Koran)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-09
<Redhad_> hi
<Kilos> hi Redhad_
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hej lubmil
<lubmil> cześć Kilos :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 283. dzień roku: „Gdy skończysz modlitwę, zaczynaj pracę. (Koran)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 283. dzień roku: ?Gdy skończysz modlitwę, zaczynaj pracę. (Koran)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 283. day of the year: ?When you have finished the prayer, start work. (The Qur'an)?
<Guest1952> hello all
<Guest1952> hi mustu
<GodMother> hi
<Guest1952> hi
<Guest1952> :/
<Guest1952> gone
<RajRajRaj> GodMother:
<RajRajRaj> Hi
<GodMother> hi raj
<GodMother> nice channel
<GodMother> can i stay here ?
<RajRajRaj> GodMother: sure
<RajRajRaj> Why not
<RajRajRaj> GodMother: where are you from
<GodMother> i am from romania
<RajRajRaj> GodMother: welcome in here
<RajRajRaj> GodMother: you can also join #ubuntu-in
<GodMother> thanks
<GodMother> sure
<RajRajRaj> Yw
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2017-10-04
<Researcher> hello everyone.
<Researcher> :)
